# P.T.A. Vs The Principal.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

JUst a quick note, On thursday night at the end of the evening the mobile arrowhead raceway will be the site of a titanic struggle as good VS. Evil. as The defender of small children PTA president David "Coach" Scott Takes on Evil incarnate Rubin "GET TO CLASS" Molinar in a loser gets a pie in the face from the teacher of the year at Borman Elementry. I have already thrown in my gauntlet and stated Mr. M can have first choice of lanes, Controllers and cars on the table.. I of course will have my Patriot in the case which Carol will bring me to begin the race ( We are not cheating we are mearly pushing the rule book around a bit...) So expect to hear a crushing blow and a cheer of victory for good aroudn the world...Wish me luck. Good must always prevail...


Coach


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Pictures!!!!!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Coach- Great idea. Warm up your pie throwing arm!
Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dave,

Pushin the rule book? I'd say you are! Good luck (cough). 

:devil: Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

More good news. I Donated the Mobile Track to the PTA so the next sucker err president can again attack the principal. I also picked up a Life Like and Tyco Set dirt cheap at Big lots that we will give away and maybe if we get lucky we'll create a couple of more little slot heads. And Dave are you trying to insinuate I may not be running this race on the level? Will post pics on Friday.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

outstanding... :thumbsup:

i always wanted to do stuff like that at work (i teach middle school). I'm starting a new teaching position at an elementary school next year, so maybe the opportunity will present itself...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> And Dave are you trying to insinuate I may not be running this race on the level? Will post pics on Friday.


 
Dave,
I would never dare judge your character as anything but above reproach, that is why I am sure this will be a fair fight uh race. As far as level, I'm not sure. I'd have to see a pic of the track table. :jest: Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

It's been a long day............. :devil: Dave.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Good laugh, I had a executive meeting today and Mr Molinar was struting around saying how he was gonna leave me crying by the side of the track as he had the Dukes Of Hazards set when he was the kid and no one could beat him.. my, my my, someone did not follow technology tsk tsk.. I fo course told him not to wear his best suit.. lol


Dave


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Dave, funny stuff....definately post some pics..... :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Just finished testing, My patriot 3 is turning laps about 2 for everyone the fastest event car can do.. I have it setup to run on the inside lane (Kids voted in an oval yuk), so this will be a double whammy as I can run it flat for about 45-50 laps before the tires start to get grungy.. I should be tuning laps at about 1 second flat.. lol.. I am so gonna kick his ...BTW Bill Hall the notorious deadbeat pizza eating prosche leaking oil guy suggested I drive left handed, right hand tied behind my back and blindfolded.. So I am going too.. Pic tomorrow.. I will be the guy with NO pie on my face..


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> I will be the guy with NO pie on my face..
> 
> Dave


Grasshopper, be careful not to count your chickens before the eggs hatch.  rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Grasshopper, be careful not to count your chickens before the eggs hatch.  rr



So you were in on it too? After Trouncing his evil empire the turncoats turned on me and I toook a mortal hit.. they flipped my car off the track put it in the wrong lane and I still won 10 laps to 5 on the bullring...only to suffer a blindside hit from our so called teacher of the year.. But I STILL WON!


Coach


I did give him a giant sized Hug after to show no hard feeling right before I kneed him lol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I wish I coulda been there!*

HaHaHaHaHa Coach! Way to go. :thumbsup: 
Blindfolded, lefthanded, with one hand tied behind your back. :tongue: 
Did someone video this triumph against authority?!!!
Please say yes.

Congrats Dave! :wave:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> HaHaHaHaHa Coach! Way to go. :thumbsup:
> Blindfolded, lefthanded, with one hand tied behind your back. :tongue:
> Did someone video this triumph against authority?!!!
> Please say yes.
> ...



I am not sure.. think they were to busy going "Lets get Mr Scott instead he doesn't sign our checks and he quit the PTA tonight so he will not buy us anymore gifts....lol"


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

coach61 said:


> I am not sure.. think they were to busy going "Lets get Mr Scott instead he doesn't sign our checks and he quit the PTA tonight so he will not buy us anymore gifts....lol"


Hopefully something turns up. It'd make a great You Tube diddy. A definate HT classic for the ages!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow that is funny. Looks like they were trying to make a resin mold of the right side of your head Coach. That smile tells it all...you had fun. Nice story, Bob


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Did someone video this triumph against authority?!!!
> Please say yes.
> 
> Congrats Dave! :wave:


Bill, 
We can only hope. Keep your fingers crossed, something will show up. :devil: 
Dave


----------

